# Why No BBW Detective Short Stories and/Or Novellas out there?



## Rojodi (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been a loyal reader of _Ellery Queen_ and _Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ magazines for more years than I really want to admit. And in those years, I can't remember a reoccuring female character of size. I attempt to write suspense and mystery short stories - I feel I fail miserably - but now I want to mix genres, combine suspense and BBW erotica.

To this end, I've been making notes and outlines for a series of short stories and novellas with two characters, a sort of Holmes and Watson. I will attempt to write pastiches of A.Conan Doyle, the detective a BBW, the chronicler a man, not an FA, but her friend.


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2008)

Ummm ... what about the Stephanie Plum take-off found here?

Stephanie of course is already a plumper in the real series - this story is about her efforts to add a few pounds to her friend and nemesis Joe Morelli


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 15, 2008)

Observer said:


> Ummm ... what about the Stephanie Plum take-off found here?
> 
> Stephanie of course is already a plumper in the real series - this story is about her efforts to add a few pounds to her friend and nemesis Joe Morelli



Thank you Observer, I missed that. My head was still on the magazines I read. I must pay attention more to here


----------



## Tad (Jul 15, 2008)

In mystery novels, try the series by Denise Swanson--BBW author with a BBW heroine (of not clearly defined size, but plus sized at any rate). (I think that is the author's name....main character is a school psychologist in a small town near Chicago, I think one of the books was called Death of a Snake in the Grass, but I'm not great at remembering titles usually).


----------



## Risible (Jul 15, 2008)

Rojodi, I really enjoyed the short story that you submitted a few months ago; I look forward to any new work you post, especially a suspense story.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rojodi said:


> I've been a loyal reader of _Ellery Queen_ and _Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ magazines for more years than I really want to admit. And in those years, I can't remember a reoccuring female character of size. I attempt to write suspense and mystery short stories - I feel I fail miserably - but now I want to mix genres, combine suspense and BBW erotica.
> 
> To this end, I've been making notes and outlines for a series of short stories and novellas with two characters, a sort of Holmes and Watson. I will attempt to write pastiches of A.Conan Doyle, the detective a BBW, the chronicler a man, not an FA, but her friend.



I'm workin on it....if I wasn't swamped with work I'd post one.


----------



## Victim (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a detective story in my series planned. It is going to be the 3rd or 4th installment, just not sure which. You'll have to wait a while though. I'm almost done with the first draft of the 2nd installment.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 16, 2008)

Another decent BBW detective series is Lynne Murray's series of Josephine Fuller novels (_At Large_ and others). Another fun series on par with the Denise Swanson books . . .


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 17, 2008)

Risible said:


> Rojodi, I really enjoyed the short story that you submitted a few months ago; I look forward to any new work you post, especially a suspense story.



I'm working on something as we speak, might not be an erotic tale, but it does have BBW characters in it.


----------



## Victim (Jul 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> I have a detective story in my series planned. It is going to be the 3rd or 4th installment, just not sure which. You'll have to wait a while though. I'm almost done with the first draft of the 2nd installment.



OK, it's going to be the 4th installment. The 3rd one is a play on the Manga theme of nubile young high school girls (in this case they happen to be FFA, a side effect of their powers) who flirt with BHM by day and go to clubs and slay demons by night.


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 18, 2008)

And please don't forget:



> Alexander McCall Smith's widely acclaimed The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency series tells of the delightfully cunning and enormously engaging Precious Ramotswe
> 
> "The Miss Marple of Botswana." -- The New York Times Book Review



She's a Big Lady and it's _very _funny stuff! For personal reasons I just love stories about Africa.


----------



## None (Jul 18, 2008)

I wrote a short story for a class last semester about a BBW homicide detective. It's incredibly dark, and probably not what you're looking for as it is a very loose structure of a detective novel and is noir mainly in tone and content than anything. It isn't necessarily kind to her, but that is more of who she is as person rather than her being over weight, and the easy target to after her about is her weight.


----------



## phylissfogg (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm actually writing a mystery novella starring a twenty something USSBBW sleuth.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2019)

Is this a mystery you're still trying to solve, Disco?


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 16, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is this a mystery you're still trying to solve, Disco?



It's more like the private detective is hired to find some missing pearls using a "gift"


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 2, 2019)

The BBW story didn't make it into the NaNo project. But there will be a redheaded BBW in a story soon


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 6, 2020)

*Premise:*

In college, heartbroken Sebastian Pettijohn dreamed of lost lives of ghosts needing his help to solve their murders and to bring peace to them and their loved ones while he learned that he had a talent to retrieve missing objects. As an adult, that talent – along with a few more gifts – has been monetized properly and has been sought by three women, women of stature in Beverwyck’s society, to find one item each dearest to them; an emerald necklace, an heirloom pearl necklace, and a mysterious diary.


----------

